# CA finishers?????



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Has anyone tried the Gel type as opposed the thick.
Price wise it looks awfully inexpensive at a $1.00 an ounce.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 18, 2005)

Eagle, where do you get it for $1 an ounce?


----------



## btboone (Jan 18, 2005)

Eagle, in the literature in one of the catalogs, they mentioned that the thick glue required the kicker to get it to fully set.  When using it, I usually get the white surface on the glue.  It might be a good idea to try a cheap scrap before committing a nice blank to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Eagle, where do you get it for $1 an ounce?


THe new bulk buy,
at the bottom of the Hinkley mall web site it's $6.95 for a 7 0ounce tube.
I just placed an order.

I just ordered 24 ounces of glue, shipping included.
The cost for the thin& medium alone was $20.00 less than I can get it around here.80 miles round trip.
I wound up getting the gel, some bottles  accelerator and refill for less than I would have paid for the glue alone!
The prices also include shipping!
Even if you don't buy The 16 ounce bottles the cost for the 2 ounce bottles is around $4.20 or less if you buy the 4 pack and that includes SHIPPING!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Eagle, in the literature in one of the catalogs, they mentioned that the thick glue required the kicker to get it to fully set.  When using it, I usually get the white surface on the glue.  It might be a good idea to try a cheap scrap before committing a nice blank to it.


Are you referring to the GEl or thick?
I use the thick all the time with no problems.
After applying the thick I follow it up with thin while the thick is still wet.
It spreads it out evenly.
I use the "blue foam" insulation they use between concrete and the bottom wall plates as an applicator.
Don't know what's so special about the foam, but CA does not stick yo it readily.\
6"x 30 roll goes for about $3.50 at Lowes.
Almost a lifetime supply.


----------



## btboone (Jan 18, 2005)

Great idea for the applicator Eagle.  For the glues, they mentioned the accelerator for both the gel and thick.  I think it was Berea's catalog.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't like to use accelerator when finiishing for just that reason.
Too much of a heavy finger.
I find another project to work on while the glue is setting.


----------



## bajacrazy (Jan 18, 2005)

I've just purchased bulk CA, debonder, and accelerator. I never used accelerator before this and notice that it turns finish white, bubbles and creates some kind of chemical reaction. Is this what you mean of having a heavy finger? Maybe Iâ€™m using too much?[?]


----------



## btboone (Jan 18, 2005)

It doesn't take much accelerator, that's for sure.  Something to try is to spray some on a paper towel and merely get it close to the CA.  It will set up faster than without, but not so fast that it causes the big reaction.


----------



## btboone (Jan 18, 2005)

I think the white is actually the plastic getting overheated when the reaction occurs.  DO NOT make the mistake of putting superglue on a broken fingernail or cut and using accelerant!  It will burn so bad it will bring tears to your eyes.

Tuition at the School of Hard Knocks and Electrical Shocks is high indeed.


----------



## bajacrazy (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />It doesn't take much accelerator, that's for sure.  Something to try is to spray some on a paper towel and merely get it close to the CA.  It will set up faster than without, but not so fast that it causes the big reaction.



Does the CA react with the funes or vapors from the accelerator? I will have to try this. Thanks


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 19, 2005)

There are two types of accellerator.. a mild and the normal.. the mild accellerator does not cause the white bubbling because it is slower acting.. I use it all the time on my CA finish with no problems with the thick CA... 
I usually use a Viva or Bounty paper towel to apply the CA in a nice thin coating and then wait a couple of seconds and give it a light spray of the mild accellerator.. 
I buy all my CA and accellerator from www.woodhelp.com...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />There are two types of accellerator.. a mild and the normal.. the mild accellerator does not cause the white bubbling because it is slower acting.. I use it all the time on my CA finish with no problems with the thick CA...
> I usually use a Viva or Bounty paper towel to apply the CA in a nice thin coating and then wait a couple of seconds and give it a light spray of the mild accellerator..
> I buy all my CA and accellerator from www.woodhelp.com...



Griz-
Tried going to the link you posted, there's a couple extra periods after &lt;com&gt;
I deleted tehm in the address bar and got there eventually.
Prices are close to the Hinkley Mall,but do they include shipping?
That was the refreshing part about the bulk buy prices,there was no surprise after I filled my shopping cart.


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 19, 2005)

No they don't include shipping... but I have been using the guy so long and his service has been so good, unless the difference is really really fantastic, I am going to keep using his product since I know exactly what to expect from it... sorry about the url... the correct url is www.woodhelp.com


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Jan 19, 2005)

Brian: The effect of accelerator turning the CA white is what the experts refer to as "blooming".  Like Tom says above, too strong or too much accelerator is the cause.  It causes the reaction to occur too fast and the heat it gives off causes what amounts to a boiling of the CA on the surface.

My solution: I use the "Stick-Fast" brand of CA sold by Klingsor (Also sold by Highland Hardware and others with their own name on it).  they sell an aerosol accelerator where most others have only a pump type spray.  The aerosol allows me to control the amount of accelerator going on the finish much better.  It produces a much finer mist than the pump sprayer.  I don't get the blooming effect this way.  It's about the same as Tom's "mild" accelerator.


----------



## bajacrazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for all your help on this matter, The first time I saw the white bubbles and the fumes or what appeared to look like smoke I couldnâ€™t believe it, thought I was seeing things. Same thing happened after drenching corncobs it would start smoking when applied just ca will no accelerator and while turning.


----------



## AdamB (Jan 23, 2005)

another tip to avoid the white foaming action of using to much accelerant.

Try just putting one spritz of accelerant on to the bed of the lathe and not on the ca itself...

The fumes seem to set it up just fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Always Practicing_
> <br />another tip to avoid the white foaming action of using to much accelerant.
> 
> Try just putting one spritz of accelerant on to the bed of the lathe and not on the ca itself...
> ...


Would you expound on this procedure?


----------



## AdamB (Jan 24, 2005)

sure, 
I used to have real problem with the Blooming affect on the CA all the time.  The way I solved it, with the pump sprayer, was to give one healthy squirt of the accelerant onto the shavings that pile up on the bed of my lathe, directly under the pen.  then step back and wait 30 sec.  Normally that would be enouph time to cure it.

BTW I have also switched over to a arrosol style accelerant from Rockler.  The pump style while supposedly better for the enviroment just put out real large droplets.  These droplets, when in contact with the CA would cause the Blooming affect.


----------

